# Copper Hardware



## goleafsgo_12 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, 

Does anybody know where I can buy copper plated hardware? I'm after tuners, pickup trim rings, bridges, etc. Schaller sells some nice "Vintage Copper" stuff but I want polished (even if I have to polish it by hand). 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wouldn't it go all green? Like the roof of the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## goleafsgo_12 (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha one thing I love about this forum, people reference Canada! Beautiful!

About copper turning green. Copper turns green when exposed to oxygen (the air we breath is 70% nitrogen, about 20% oxygen), and when it is polished this opens up the metal pores and removes any current oxidation on the surface. To stop the colour change from happening you can polish the pieces and then clear coat over them (laquer, polyurethane, whatever you choose). This keeps the oxygen out, and the polish in.

One thing I didn't think of is that a copper green guitar WOULD look pretty cool if done with good taste It's not what I'm after here, but could be an interesting idea.

Ryan


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

the only copper stuff I have seen is by Schaller, or there is the Floyd ROse Special bridge, but they are all antique copper.
You could maybe buy your hardware and have it painted by a body shop? but painted copper probably wouldn't look like real copper


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't picture copper looking good anyway, when it turns green it looks awful.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Or beautiful


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I dunno, I liked the copper used on the TDPRI contest: Last Years Build Challenge '09 - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## goleafsgo_12 (Jan 9, 2011)

Like I said above, if you clear coat the copper it will not turn green. Nobody uses copper hardware, thus why i want to do it. I will have to get it electroplated to get the finish that I'm after because nobody sells polished stuff. Like most plating, and I'm sure schaller is no different, it will buff of if I even graze it with a buffing wheel. Chrome is different, and yes it depends on the plating, who does it, if its from china or not etc etc


----------

